
Was Richard Feynman a Great Teacher? - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2016/02/01/was-richard-feynman-a-great-teacher/
======
gus_massa
It's the same here in Argentina. You buy a book to study the subject of the
Physics class, and then you buy the Feynman as a companion because it's very
interesting to understand the subtle parts.

